
Surfraw – CLI to a variety of search engines - gnocchi
http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/
======
gnocchi
Surfraw was originally created by Julian Assange. I've found it while playing
with stumpwm - a Common LISP window manager (see
[https://github.com/stumpwm/stumpwm-
contrib/blob/master/util/...](https://github.com/stumpwm/stumpwm-
contrib/blob/master/util/surfraw/README.org))

~~~
gwern
I used Surfraw early on, and when I moved to Ratpoison, I took usage with me,
and then when the Ratpoison maintainer decided to develop StumpWM, that
followed too; finally, when I made my last move to Xmonad, I decided to just
implement Surfraw as an XmonadContrib module, XMonad.Actions.Search.

(Considering how much time Google and Wikipedia shortcuts have saved me over
the years, my investments in this kind of code has paid off many times over.)

------
asymmetric
Thanks! I've been using YubNub[0] for a long time, but decided to stop for
privacy reasons: all my searches were proxied through it, and it doesn't even
use HTTPS.

Now I'm using DDG's !bang syntax, but there's no way to add new entries
yourself.

I have to say that YubNub's functionality was quite comprehensive, and it
seems definitely easier than writing new elivs for Surfraw. I'll give it a try
nevertheless.

[0]: [http://yubnub.org/](http://yubnub.org/)

------
roylez
It acts like Alfred web search, but in command line. I still prefer Alfred,
but for those who use Linux it is convenient if you do not use vimperator.

